# [Problème]Coque écran macbook pro unibody



## petitbleu (25 Février 2009)

Bonjour a tous,

Ce post a pour but de faire un retour d'expérience sur le macbook pro unibody.

En préambule je tiens a précisé que mon mac n'est jamais tombé et que je le transporte dans un étui en néoprène que je range dans sac a dos spécial portable (swissgear carbon).

Après 4 mois d'utilisation, je me suis apercu d'un décollement de la coque sur l'écran. Contrairement a l'ancienne version il n'y a plus de vis pour tenir la coque sur l'écran se son des points de colle.

Cette panne n'est pas prise en charge par la garantie SAV. Il faut commencé a devenir poussif pour que sa soit prise en charge, car le service client fait un geste commercial. Cette réparation doit être extrèment chère car cela implique le changement de la dalle complète car le montage est fait en usine. Ou l'autre solution pour les bricoleurs est d'utilisé un pistolet a colle pour faire la réparation.

C'est le seul point négatif pour l'instant que j'ai eu avec mon macbook pro.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

D'autres personnes ont reporté ce problème sur des sites comme MacRumors, sur des MacBook 13 pouces unibody...
Ils te font un "geste"... c'est vraiment débectant que tu aies du insister... Ils ne devraient même pas te poser de question, une machine de 4 mois, même moins protégée que la tienne, n'est pas censée finir comme ça.
Imaginez, si la colle ne tient même pas 4 mois sur certaines machines... Ce sont des cas isolés mais ça a de quoi ficher la frousse aux possesseurs d'unibody. Espérons que ces unibody soit vraiment durables...
Espérons aussi que ce ne soit pas aussi répandu que cette histoire de craquement du MacBook en plastique.


----------



## MacQuébec (25 Février 2009)

C'est désastreux! À vous écoeurer de payer si cher pour des machines qui quelques fois semblent si fragile. J'espère que Apple prendra au sérieux ce problème, car il risque de se reproduire sur tous les unibody!


----------



## petitbleu (25 Février 2009)

Sa me fait du bien d'entendre que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir se problème. Car la personne du niveau 2 du sav m'a dit que sa n'était jamais arrivé. C'est mon premier mac et sa commençais a me faire peur car je sors de deux ans de bataille avec acer pour des problèmes de réparation sav. Je me disais que c'était finis avec du apple mais j'avais un peu tord. Mais le principal c'est que sa passe en sav.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

petitbleu a dit:


> Sa me fait du bien d'entendre que je ne suis pas le seul a avoir se problème. Car la personne du niveau 2 du sav m'a dit que sa n'était jamais arrivé. C'est mon premier mac et sa commençais a me faire peur car je sors de deux ans de bataille avec acer pour des problèmes de réparation sav. Je me disais que c'était finis avec du apple mais j'avais un peu tord. Mais le principal c'est que sa passe en sav.



Je pensais comme toi. Mais j'ai récemment découvert qu'Apple n'était en fait qu'une marque comme les autres, sauf peut-être au niveau de leurs tarifs, mais bon, Mac OS X les vaut je pense... Dommage qu'au niveau matériel ce ne soit pas aussi irréprochable, mais c'est comme ça avec toutes les marques, aussi bien avec Apple qu'un autre constructeur de PC.


----------



## jefrey (26 Février 2009)

Effrayant !&#8230;  :mouais:
La com Apple peut nous vanter les mérites ce cette nouvelle mouture de portables "unibody", la robustesse de la machine, bla-bla-bla&#8230; Si celles ci sont finies aux points de colle qui se décollent au bout de 4 mois, je préfère un boîtier en 15 pièces différentes assemblées avec 25 vis. 
Petitbleu, avec ces  impressionnants clichés, je ne vois pas comment le service relation clientèle Apple ne va pas prendre en charge les réparations nécessaires en t'aiguillant vers un réparateur agréé&#8230; Tu passes un coup de fil et tu proposes d'envoyer les photos&#8230;
Courage.


----------



## xao85 (26 Février 2009)

Les macbook pro unibody ne m'inspire vraiment pas confiance. Vive les rev A... 

Heureux pour toi qu'ils aient pris en charge ton ordi!


----------



## petitbleu (26 Février 2009)

C'est bon, hier après midi j'ai réglé mon problème c'est pris en charge en SAV mais c'est une mesure exceptionnel


----------



## jefrey (26 Février 2009)

Mesure exceptionnelle&#8230; On croit rêver !
C'est affligeant de voir que dès qu'il s'agit de problèmes "cosmétiques", terme employé par le SAV Apple pour ce genre de souci, il minimise ainsi la requête et freine des deux pieds pour prendre en charge&#8230;
En gros : "on vous fait un cadeau monsieur&#8230;" Super&#8230;


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Février 2009)

en tout cas c'est impressionnant !!


----------



## desertea (27 Février 2009)

Ce n'est pas la première machine Apple qui utilise des capots clipsés.
Et j'ai cru lire dans un autre post que "petitbleu" utilisait une coque sur sa machine.
Ce genre de produit se clipse sur la coque supérieure et inférieure de la machine.
Du coup, il peut y avoir des contraintes (arrachements) sur la coque elle même. Il n'y a pas de secret. Si la coque est clipsée elle se retire en tirant dessus. Chose qu'on ne fait pas en utilisation courante. Mais avec une coque plastique par dessus, le simple fait de la mettre et de la retirer peut soulever le capot. 

C'est bien dommage j'en conviens mais je ne suis pas sûr que la coque du MBU serait dans le même état sans utilisation de la coque de protection ?

Affaire à suivre.


----------



## petitbleu (27 Février 2009)

Petite erreur de ta part desertea je n'utilisais pas de coque. Mon post était sur les protections pour macbook pro les possibilités pour plus que sa n'arrive. Je rentre de chez ephesus qui en 3h m'a remplacé mon écran. J'espère que sa n'arrivera plus, je vais essaye d'y faire encore plus attention malgré que je pense que j'y faisait déjà très attention.


----------



## desertea (27 Février 2009)

petitbleu a dit:


> Petite erreur de ta part desertea je n'utilisais pas de coque. Mon post était sur les protections pour macbook pro les possibilités pour plus que sa n'arrive. Je rentre de chez ephesus qui en 3h m'a remplacé mon écran. J'espère que sa n'arrivera plus, je vais essaye d'y faire encore plus attention malgré que je pense que j'y faisait déjà très attention.



Autant pour moi. Personnellement je ne pense pas que la coque puisse apporter une protection pour ce type de problème !!! 
Il faut espérer que c'était un défaut isolé !!! 

L'avenir nous le dira.


----------



## drs (28 Février 2009)

J'utilise depuis mon macbook en sept 2006 les coques speck.

J'en ai installé une aussi sur mon MBPU, afin d'éviter les coups et rayures sur l'alu, qui sont assez dangereux pour l'aspect esthétique.

Alors oui la coque est clipsée, et si on la retire comme un bourin tout vient avec. Mais il y a une solution pour la retirer sans faire subir aucune contrainte au matériel, juste la coque speck se tort (car elle est assez souple pour pouvoir plier un peu sans casser, juste assez pour la mettre et la retirer).

Alex


----------



## Blockaworu (23 Juin 2009)

Bonjour, 

Comme poster sur un autre topic, c'est un problème que je rencontre moi aussi. Ayant acheté mon Macbook Pro chez un revendeur, j'ai souhaité passer par lui pour faire jouer la garantie, néanmoins cela n'a pas fonctionné et je suis en attente de retour de ma machine pour traiter directement avec Apple. Les deux personnes qui ont fait leur retour d'experience sur ce topic sont autant de référence que je pourrais donner à Apple pour montrer que ce défaut est bien un défaut de conception et non pas une casse.

Pourriez-vous donner quelques précisions sur la façon dont vous avez procéder? Etant donné qu'on est face à un défaut net de conception, n'y a t il pas plus de la part d'Apple qu'on pourrait être en droit d'attendre?


----------



## AJAM (15 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

Je suis rassuré, je vois que je ne suis pas un cas isolé (quoique finalement ce n'est pas si rassurant que ça). Mon macbookpro n'a que 6 mois !!!! et j'ai moi aussi un problème de décollement de la coque du capot. Ce n'est pas la peine de vous joindre une illustration car ce serait la copie conforme des photos de "petitbleu".

Pour moi c'est un vrai défaut de conception si les cas sont fréquents. Je suis d'autant plus déçu que jusqu'à ce jour je ne pouvais que me féliciter de mon choix car je viens du monde PC et je ne tarissais pas d'éloges vis à vis du portable d'Apple.

Que me conseillez-vous ? j'ai presque envie de mettre quelques points de colle, mais si ça ne marche pas, je risque peut-être d'avoir des ennuis avec le SAV ?


----------



## p.boussaguet (15 Août 2009)

Ne touche à rien et direct SAV (Apple center).
Tu insistes sur le fait qu'il n'y a pas eut de choc évidemment car c'est la première chose qu'ils vont te demander et au passage tu imprimes cette page avec la description de ce même problème de la part d'un autre possesseur de MBP et d'autres si tu en trouves pour bien montrer le défaut de conception ou de construction.

Bonne chance ...


----------



## xao85 (21 Août 2009)

Et tiens nous au courant!


----------



## iMacompris (5 Septembre 2009)

Et moi qui pensait aheter ce soir un macbook pro 13 pouces !! Est-ce que je devrais attendre?   C'est qu'il y a la promotion qui se termine bientôt pour avoir un iPod touch gratuit..! J'ai du mal à comprendre le problème par contre. "décollement de la coque sur l'écran", ca ne me dit rien dutout! je ne sais pas c'est quoi la coque (à part sur un bateau.. mais je dirais le "boîtier" en aluminium.... et d'ailleurs, s'il est "unibody" (en une pièce si j'ai bien compris), comment peut-il se décoller?? Sur les photos, je ne me souviens pas d'avoir vu un rectangle noir comme ça sur un macbook pro..

Je ne sais plus quoi faire! On dirait que tout est de mauvaise qualité aujourd'hui! Et puis même si la garantie répare, c'est du trouble quand même et qui dit que ça n'arrivera plus quand la garantie sera terminée? À moins qu'après les 3 ans, l'ordi est programmé pour s'auto-péter...

Je pensais avoir l'esprit tranquille en switchant vers les macs...


----------



## muhyidin (5 Septembre 2009)

Faut pas non plus dramatiser c'est l'effet loupe d'Internet. Il y a plusieurs cas mais fort heureusement ça reste isolé. De toute façon si ça se généralise ça risque de faire du bruit et Apple le prendra en charge sous la pression comme ils l'ont fait avec les problèmes de CG Nvidia. 
Fais toi plaisir et prend l'extension de garantie avant la fin de la première année, on ne sait jamais


----------



## iMacompris (12 Septembre 2009)

Finalement je n'ai pas acheté et je cherche sur ebay.... je pense que j'ai bien fait mais par contre, les prix intéressants augmentent plus le temps passent...! C'est fou comme ca a de la valeur les macs! Des vieux mac peu puissants, certains un peu cassées à des endroits, se vendent au prix d'un PC portable neuf et puissant, parfois!


----------



## solniak (31 Octobre 2009)

Je viens d'avoir le même problème sur mon macbook pro, pareil il n'est jamais tombé, comme je n'ai pas de chance la garantie vient de terminer quelques jours avant, j'ai collé, bref ça a l'air de marcher....


----------



## xao85 (31 Octobre 2009)

iMacompris a dit:


> Finalement je n'ai pas acheté et je cherche sur ebay.... je pense que j'ai bien fait mais par contre, les prix intéressants augmentent plus le temps passent...! C'est fou comme ca a de la valeur les macs! Des vieux mac peu puissants, certains un peu cassées à des endroits, se vendent au prix d'un PC portable neuf et puissant, parfois!



C'est fou hein?! Moi j'adore le mac pour ça, quand je revend, en général ,je gagne toujours plus que ce que je désirai au départ!


----------



## Asphalt Cowboy (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Ce problème existe sur tous les Macbook Pros ou juste certains? 13" 15" 17" ? Est-ce spécifique à juste un des 3 MacBook Pros ou à tous? Merci de donner vos infos sur le model.


----------



## solniak (2 Novembre 2009)

Je pense que le risque est plus important sur les 15 (mon cas)  et 17 que sur les 13 parce que l'écran est plus lourd, à force de fermer et d'ouvrir le point de collage peut lâcher, franchement quelle idée de tenir la coque uniquement sur quelques points de collage comme ça...


----------



## ouioui007 (7 Avril 2010)

Je fais ressortir ce sujet... Parce que malheureusement il m arrive exactement la meme chose.
L'écran qui se decolle :mouais:
Franchement je commence a en avoir plein le dos de ces machines qui foirent (en 4 ans, 2 cartes réseau foutues, un ecran daubé, une coque qui se decolle, deux coques fissurées etc etc)... 

Et tout ca sans chute et dans une utilisation certes intensive (je travaille avec) mais soigneuse.

J'ai achete mon macbook unibody a la sortie donc autant dire que pour moi la garantie est un lointain reve, du coup il va falloir que le remette ce @##ain de point de colle, je vois que certains ont reussi? vous pouvez me donner la recette ca me sauverait la vie 

Merci a tous
Ca vient de se decoller je suis comme un fou la


----------



## cjaubert (22 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour info, même problème de mon côté, avec un MBP 15,4" de fin 2008 (modèle réf. Z0G0) : le capot aluminium de l'écran se décolle de la dalle, côté charnière, et la charnière semble avoir pris du jeu ou être légèrement voilée.

Cet incident a nettement calmé mes ardeurs à vanter les mérites, la qualité et la fiabilité irréprochables des produits Apple, comme je le faisais avant...

Cordialement


----------



## MaX_67 (28 Juillet 2011)

A tout ceux qui ont eu ce problème, j'ai trouvé un site qui vendais des écran (screen) a un prix... J'me suis personellement arraché les cheveux ... 640$ le screen et 80 de ports vers la france, soit au total 500euro... Environ et encore je n'ai pas compté la main d'oeuvre... Disponible sur le site macpartsonline. Si quelqu'un connais d'autre adresses moins chères... Je suis preneur. Battez-vous pour faire marcher cette foutue garantie. Parce'que quand on utilise un systeme bon marché comme apple a pu le faire pour la production de ce portable qui vaut une fortune bah on assume.


----------

